# Quantum 5 Speed shifter



## stardog2112 (Jul 23, 2007)

Anyone on this forum have a place I can get a aftermarket shifter for my 5 speed quantum? The original is too sloppy.


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

http://www.cae-racing.de/  They make some amazing stuff.


----------



## stardog2112 (Jul 23, 2007)

dasherinoz said:


> http://www.cae-racing.de/  They make some amazing stuff.


I checked and nothing for a quantum that I could find


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

They custom build shifters too


----------

